# 2010?



## microphage (Sep 21, 2008)

Just wondering when 2010's will come out....not sure if I can wait that long anyhow.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

I was drooling over the LeChampion TEAM Ti but I'm not so sure I can hold out either. Instant gratification is great! Plus no one seems to want to rave about their TEAM Ti's and unless the local BD shop has one in my size I'll most likely continue to check out the competition.


----------

